# معلومات سريعة عن حديد التسليح ـ صور ـ منقول



## إسلام علي (7 يونيو 2009)

نظرا لأهمية حديد التسليح في عمليات الإنشاء
جمعت لكم هذه المعلومات نتمني ان تكون مفيده لكم
أنواع حديد التسليح:

حديد تورستيل ( مشرشر) High tensile steel 
حديد عالى المقاومة 
حديد ملوى على البارد 
شبك سلك ممدد 
سلك رباط مخمر 

حديد طرى عادى Mild Steel
يسمى حديد35 و هذا يعنى ان مقاومته للشد35 كجم / مل² و يكون إجهاد الخضوع لا يقل عن33 كجم / مل ² و الإستطالة عند الكسر 20 % و يستخدم في المنشأت المعدنية الخفيفة كما أنه:

أملس السطح. 
يعمل له جنش عند التكسيح. 
يمكن تشكيله عدة مرات. 
يوجد في السوق على هيئة لفات
حديد تورستيل ( مشرشر) High tensile steel

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اسياخ حديد مشرشريسمى حديد 52 و هذا يعنى ان مقاومته للشد35 كجم / مل² و يكون إجهاد الخضوع لا يقل عن 36 كجم / مل² و الإستطالة عند الكسر 18 % ، يسخدم في المنشأت الثقيلة كما أنه يتميز بالأتى:

مشرشر . 
يعمل له رجل عند التكسيح . 
لا يمكن تشكيله إلا مرة واحدة فقط . 
يوجد في السوق على هيئة أطوال . 

[عدل] حديد عالى المقاومة
هو حديد عالى المقاومة للشد ، و تصل قوة تحمله إلى 60 كجم / مل² .


[عدل] حديد ملوى على البارد
هو حديد متوسط المقاومة و تصل قوة تحمله إلى 44 كجم / مل² .


[عدل] شبك سلك ممدد
يتكون هذا النوع من أسلاك من الصلب المسحوب على البارد و ملحوم بالكهرباء مع بعضه طوليا و عرضيا بزاوية 90 درجة ، و يوجد في الأسواق بصورة لفات أو لوحات كما يتداول بأبعاد و مقاسات مختلفة أما الشائع منه فهو مقاس 10 x 20 سم ، و يجب عند استخدامه التأكد من عدم وجود إنحناءات ، كما يوجد منه أيضا 20 x 20 سم .


[عدل] سلك رباط مخمر
هو سلك رباط أى يستخدم في ربط أسلاك بعضها ببعض و يوجد منه مقاسات مختلفة 16 ، 18 ، 22 سم و كلما زاد سمكه قلت ليونته كما يوجد في الأسواق على هيئة لفات دائرية .


[عدل] العدد والأدوات
ملاوينة: هى عبارة عن سيخ حديد يأخذ شكل محدد و تصنع من حديد ذو نتؤات وتستخدم في تجهيز و تجنيش الحديد بالمقاسات المختلفة و عمل الجنشات. 
المرزبة و المقطع و السندان: تستعمل في تقطيع الحديد يدويا ، فالمقطع و المرزبة هما أشبه بمفتاح استعدال و لكن بهما ثقل حديد أما السندان فهو مدق من الحديد الصلب يطرق عليه. 
الكلابة: هى أشبه بالكماشة و لكن أكثر فلطحة من فكيها و تستخدم في تربيط الحديد بالسلك الرباط كما 
تقطع الزوائد لكى لا يصل الصدأ إلى الحديد.

المقص (طبلية): أشبه بالكماشة و لكن أكبر في الحجم و يستخدم في تقطيع الحديد يدويا. 
المقص الكهربائى: يستخدم في المصانع لقطع الاقطار الكبيرة. 
قاعدة التجنيش: هى عبارة عن قطعة من الحديد يعلوها نصف حلقة و تستعمل في استعدال و تجهيز و تجنيش الحديد و تكسيحه. 
فرشة سلك: و تستخدم لازالة الصدأ و تنظيف الحديد. 
مفتاح استعدال: سيخ حديد لة شكل معين ويستعمل في استعدال الحديد (الأقطار الصغيرة). 
ماكينة فرد الحديد: تستخدم لفرد الحديد ذو الاقطار الكبيرة. 
شريط قياس: و يستخدم في قياس الاطوال. 
لحساب اوزان اقطار الحديد المختلفه (المتر الطولي)
يمكننا من اتباع هذه المعادله البسيطه حساب اوزان الحديد للمتر الطولي
وزن المتر الطولي = القطر X نفسه على 162
مثال: وزن حديد 16 مم = 16 * 16 / 162 = 1.58
وزن حديد 12 مم = 12*12/162 = 0.888
ارجو ان يكون الموضوع مفيدا للجميع


----------



## سازفان قائيدي (7 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله بك*

_تسلم يا وردة على معلوماتك المفيدة وارجو ان تستمر وبارك الله بيك_​


----------



## eng abdallah (7 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا م إسلام

لكن الصور تأخذ وقتاً طويلاً لكي تظهر


----------



## شادي يس (7 يونيو 2009)

شكراً لك مستر بشر على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## EMAD EL*ROKH (7 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة


----------



## محمدين علي (7 يونيو 2009)

مشكور جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Hamer Hanafi (19 يونيو 2009)

الوزن الطولي للمتر السيخ الحديد 8 مم كام ؟


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يونيو 2009)

> *الوزن الطولي للمتر السيخ الحديد 8 مم كام ؟*


0.395 كجم / م
,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## saif2222 (20 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات
ولكن هل معدلة ايجاد وزن الحديد تطبق على جميع انواع الحديد
ارجو التوضيح


----------



## م / احمد عصام (20 يونيو 2009)

saif2222 قال:


> شكرا على هذه المعلومات
> ولكن هل معدلة ايجاد وزن الحديد تطبق على جميع انواع الحديد
> ارجو التوضيح



 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
​
المعادلة لايجاد وزن السيخ / متر الطولى 


مربع القطر / 162 


والله اعلم


----------



## بابلغيث (20 يونيو 2009)

مشكووور جزاك الله خير


----------



## هد هد (20 يونيو 2009)

تشكر اخي علي معلاماتك واعز ولاديك


----------



## Engmk2008 (20 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الافادة
ودائما فى تقدم


----------



## ابوكيفه (20 يونيو 2009)

الف الف شكر يا غالي
معلومات زي العسل ومهمه جدا


----------



## شادي يس (20 يونيو 2009)

ألف شكرأ لك يا أخي الكريم


----------



## حيدر مدني (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا اخي العزيز على المعلومات الوافية اتمنى منك الاكثر


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (1 ديسمبر 2009)

متمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز


----------



## محمددهب (2 ديسمبر 2009)

_جزاكم الله خير الجزاء_
لكن الصور لاتظهر


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (2 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررر علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## حسن محمد مبارك (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الله ينور يا اخى الكريم


----------



## salim salim (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدةو (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كرم و علاء (29 أكتوبر 2010)

الرجاء بموافاتى بشرح تفصيلى لمكنة استعدال الحديد من 6م حتى 10م ومن تم قطعة


----------



## كرم و علاء (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*فلسطين قطاع غزة*

شرح تفصيلى لمكنة استعدال الحديد من 6م حتى 10م


----------



## amefight (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (23 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا مهندسنا الحبيب


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (24 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً م إسلام على على مشاركاتك المتميزة

معلومة عامة :

كثافة الحديد = 7700 كجم/م3 وكثافة حديد التسليح (المباني) = 7850 كجم / م3

وبتطبيق المعادلات :
مساحة المقطع = ط نق2 .................................... (1)
وزن المتر الطولي = مساحة المقطع × الكثافة × 1..............(2)
= ط نق2 / 100 × 0.7850

وزن حديد قطر 12 مم = 3.14×144/4/100 × 0.7850×1 = 0.8878143 كجم /م.ط

وعند إختصار المعادلة 

تستنتج المعادلة التالية 

وزن المتر الطولي من حديد التسليح = مربع قطر السيخ ÷ 162
مثال حديد 12 مم ، وزن المتر الطولي = ( 12×12 ) ÷ 162 =144÷162=0.8888888

وهناك معادلة أخري لمعرفة عدد أسياخ الحديد في الطن 

عدد أسياخ الحديد في الطن = 13500 ÷ مربع قطر السيخ
مثال حديد 12 مم ، عدد الأسياخ في الطن = 13500 ÷ (12×12) = 94 سيخ


جزاكم الله خيراً ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## Jamal (24 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## علاء يوسف (10 يوليو 2011)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## amr awad (10 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر يابشمهندس


----------



## تامر حجاب (7 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم
عندي استفسار ملح أرجوا أن أجد الجواب عندك أو عند أحد الأخوة المهندسين وهو :
ما الفرق بين حديد التسليح المجلفن وحديد التسليح المدهون بالإيبوكسي وكيف أعرفهما في الموقع ( شكل السيخ ) وما أسعارهما ؟


----------



## haytham.a.e (7 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (7 سبتمبر 2011)

شكررررررا


----------



## fahad aldoory (7 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا استاذ


----------



## حرب2 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علاء يوسف (7 سبتمبر 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ايهم عيسى (12 يناير 2012)

معلومات مفيدة جدا مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## السهم الصايب (12 يناير 2012)

*سبحانك اللهم و بحمدك أشهد ألا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك و أتوب إليك*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Ysmart (12 يناير 2012)

thanx alot


----------

